# ax men on right now season 5.



## Arbor Vision (Jan 8, 2012)

Axmen


----------



## dts99 (Jan 8, 2012)

im on it!


----------



## Farmall Guy (Jan 8, 2012)

Half way through and all I can say is wow. Can any one say train wreck


----------



## RustyBoltz (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm curious as to if JM Browning will make it back onto the show.


----------



## welder15725 (Jan 8, 2012)

Gotta love flying down a river in a jet boat!


----------



## Canthook Coasty (Jan 8, 2012)

ouch!


----------



## openloop (Jan 8, 2012)

The one they call coatsey would get his head smashed in if he acted like that with me.


----------



## Vangellis (Jan 8, 2012)

Oh boy ! :msp_tongue:






Kevin


----------



## mic687 (Jan 8, 2012)

S&S and Papc what a bunch of idiots!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ncsawguy (Jan 8, 2012)

i think most of it stagged. i know if that coatsy did that for real. i think there would be lots of problems. including a whoopin.


----------



## AdamG (Jan 8, 2012)

ncsawguy said:


> i think most of it stagged. i know if that coatsy did that for real. i think there would be lots of problems. including a whoopin.



I've never really been a high strung confrontational guy- but if someone ever did that to me over something that stupid, I think I would've grabbed the first chunk of whatever fit in my hand, and put him in the icu.
No way even half of that #### was reality. Real, yeah- I beleive it. But seems the drama really starts flying when the camera is on. No way that many ego's can survive on one hilltop.
As much as I hated hearing him talk, kinda surprised DJ isn't back.


----------



## KrayzKajun (Jan 8, 2012)

welder15725 said:


> Gotta love flying down a river in a jet boat!



put a nice gash is ole boys arm!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Arbor Vision (Jan 8, 2012)

Axmen is a joke to watch, portrays woodsmen as a bunch of egotistical idiots to the general public. Kinda of pissed me off in a way, but hell I checked into what there getting paid to act like fools......and I would be the biggest fool of for that kind of money.


----------



## whitehorse67 (Jan 9, 2012)

openloop said:


> The one they call coatsey would get his head smashed in if he acted like that with me.



Yeah....big bad logger boy or not....that dude would have gotten a severe beat down the second he laid his hands on me....yell all ya want, that just shows ignorance. But put your hands on me and it's game on!


----------



## dts99 (Jan 9, 2012)

pathetic yet highly entertaining! i wana make jokes like no wonder logging is so dangerious, your pre pubesent boss can choke you cuz hes little napolian complex


----------



## logging22 (Jan 9, 2012)

Whole thing is a complete friggin joke. But still fun to watch.:jester:


----------



## luvatenor (Jan 9, 2012)

*internet rebroadcast*

Does anyone know when the episodes are rebroadcast on the internet-my tv is gone-Thanks


----------



## lone wolf (Jan 9, 2012)

Thats what Hollywood does to reality.And I cant believe anyone even questions if its staged or not ,its BS.That much stuff cant go wrong every time and all the time .:bang:


----------



## xxl (Jan 9, 2012)

You know what would make good rating is put coatsey and jimmy together. I think that would be funny with two little kids going at it all the time. Pluse James would get yelled at less


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Jan 9, 2012)

you know... I wonder if that guy could use the footage of coatsy choking him for proof of assault....


----------



## john turhun (Jan 9, 2012)

*we are doomed*

When swamp loggers came on with Bobby Goodson, that was great,real men doing real serious work to earn a living.
Like always, it was not good enough for the left coast,they needed more people acting like ignorant trash to make working men look like retards.
They will only be satisfied when one of these idiots gets killed,and it will happen.
You see the truth is, those are real chainsaws,that's real heavy equipment and they are treating it like Hollywood props.
We probably won't see heli loggers anymore, that's way to dangerous for them to act like idiots even for Hollywood money.
I liked these shows at first, just to see how other people work and get things done, the kids could see real men doing real work ,then it all became another assault on the way decent men work and behave.


----------



## Arbor Vision (Jan 10, 2012)

john turhun said:


> When swamp loggers came on with Bobby Goodson, that was great,real men doing real serious work to earn a living.
> Like always, it was not good enough for the left coast,they needed more people acting like ignorant trash to make working men look like retards.
> They will only be satisfied when one of these idiots gets killed,and it will happen.
> You see the truth is, those are real chainsaws,that's real heavy equipment and they are treating it like Hollywood props.
> ...



I agree 100%.


----------



## mybowtie (Jan 11, 2012)

john turhun said:


> When swamp loggers came on with Bobby Goodson, that was great,real men doing real serious work to earn a living.
> Like always, it was not good enough for the left coast,they needed more people acting like ignorant trash to make working men look like retards.
> They will only be satisfied when one of these idiots gets killed,and it will happen.
> You see the truth is, those are real chainsaws,that's real heavy equipment and they are treating it like Hollywood props.
> ...



Well said. The BS this first show of the season has, is more than the first 4 seasons combined.
The jet boat stunt could very well ended much worse if an artery was cut when the boys arm went thru the window. 
Bunch of idiots acting for the camara with very little truth of how things really are.


----------



## RMesickJR (Jan 11, 2012)

Ax:bang: men = JOKE


----------



## stumpy75 (Jan 12, 2012)

john turhun said:


> When swamp loggers came on with Bobby Goodson, that was great,real men doing real serious work to earn a living.
> Like always, it was not good enough for the left coast,they needed more people acting like ignorant trash to make working men look like retards.
> They will only be satisfied when one of these idiots gets killed,and it will happen.
> You see the truth is, those are real chainsaws,that's real heavy equipment and they are treating it like Hollywood props.
> ...





mybowtie said:


> Well said. The BS this first show of the season has, is more than the first 4 seasons combined.




Couldn't agree more....


----------



## Grace Tree (Jan 13, 2012)

Swamp Loggers Fan Page
https://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/120581025784/


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Jan 13, 2012)

RMesickJR said:


> Ax:bang: men = JOKE



dont you mean Ax--ident men? (accident) would be a more fitting title...


----------



## BigDaddyHoss (Jan 14, 2012)

There's the drama with all the outfits of the show but one shines as the class-leading ASS...Coatsy! My 9 yr. old son even says he's had enough of his yelling all the time. He said he needed a beating when he choked his co-worker . Pretty bad when a grown mans behavior is even too childish for a child!!!


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Jan 14, 2012)

BigDaddyHoss said:


> There's the drama with all the outfits of the show but one shines as the class-leading ASS...Coatsy! My 9 yr. old son even says he's had enough of his yelling all the time. He said he needed a beating when he choked his co-worker . Pretty bad when a grown mans behavior is even too childish for a child!!!



I use to like the show... then it got to be .. like a train wreck carrying propane crashing through a bus of nuns falling into a hospital while on fire... (something you know you shouldn't watch... but cant help it) .... now its just plain stupid...


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Jan 14, 2012)

The show seems to like getting as much milage as possible out of the clip of rygaard using his chainsaw as a club. Used it almost every "coming up on ax men" segment. I don't know for what reasons other than "drama" or pointlessly destroing a $1000 tool and making your self look like the biggest horses rear-end there is and getting paid for it they keep showing it. And coatsy acts like that "colonel" idiot from last season, among other things. And a few co-workers think this is a great show on logging.  I'm done ranting for now.


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Jan 15, 2012)

well one thing... people will now be watching to see when the rigging men snap and kick coatsys ass..


----------



## Rio_Grande (Jan 15, 2012)

All I can say is wow!

Old coatsy needs his ass kicked. I worked for a guy like that once and after I left he fell in a hog lot and well guess the rest... (I diddnt do it). My wife and I watch t when i am home on sundays. Neither of us had seen last weeks episode. I am kinda shocked. Wife even got up and went in the other room. Mentioned she heard the kids yell enough today to listen to this crap. 

That guy got jacked in that boat and it was compleetly uncalled for. Wonder how Shelbys insurance and disability plan are?

We use the s&s portions to go to the bathroom and get a drink. I trminds me too much of when Dad and I worked together, but that only lasted a week, we both knew 2 bulls couldnt share a pen. 

Finally they guys on swamp loggers,,, I love to watch that show. It is really the same show time after time but I like it.


----------



## luvatenor (Jan 17, 2012)

*Unbelievable*

I finally got a chance to see this weeks episode. Please tell me what any of this has to do with logging. A friend told me of a logging company about to clear some land in Columbia City Oregon, so I stayed a distance away and watched. Tower up, trees down and no drama-just hard logging. I actually enjoyed seeing just how they do it professionally. Shelby, who I thought was enjoyable to watch, has become a producers joke-destroying property and injuring co-workers. I do enjoy Big Guns, remembering how skilled Levi is, but now drama has been thrown in by Mike Pihl. The producers have it right-Give people drama and they will watch, no matter how insane and insulting.


----------



## oldmanriver (Jan 17, 2012)

xxl said:


> You know what would make good rating is put coatsey and jimmy together. I think that would be funny with two little kids going at it all the time. Pluse James would get yelled at less



Your right, that would be a hour long weekly shoe in itself!


----------



## IcePick (Jan 24, 2012)

*wow*

I watched an episode of season 4 on my netflix just now. It's probably the first episode I've seen since season 1. I've never seen such a gaggle of retards collected in one show. Give me a break.


----------

